# Trailite Class B+



## 856helene (Jun 28, 2020)

Hi. New to group. Anyone know where I can find specifically hanger brackets and pan for an ONAN generator 4000. It’s 2002 Trailite by R-vision class b+ on Ford E-350 chassis. Support bracket is in place. Just need the rest of it. Also, any ideas where I can find some places that sell parts for my motor home. Hard to find info on them. Thanks for any help.
Helene


----------



## C Nash (Jun 28, 2020)

Most are probably generic so I would hunt a salvage yard.  Depending on where you are located you may goggle rv salvage and find one close by.  A good fab shop could also help you


----------



## ryadd (Nov 1, 2020)

Depending on where you are located you may goggle rv salvage and find one close by





Speed Test


----------

